# Housing in the Safari Park area



## jenna1245 (Mar 15, 2012)

Is anyone out there familiar with the area around Safari Park. Are there many english speaking people in that area and what is the housing like? Is it modern and new or older? What is the shopping like, etc? I would appreciate any info you could provide.


----------

